# White King Pigeon



## Audra

We are looking for a rescue organization to help place a white king pigeon that was found grounded (not banded). Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## Charis

Where in Connecticut are you located?


----------



## thewarriorchild

Im not far from CT I have room. Depends where in ct of course


----------



## Audra

We are located in Fairfield County, CT - about 45 minutes North of NYC. 

I'm sorry if I did not respond immediately - I new to message boards. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Dezirrae

*Kong has a forever home*

An update on this adorable King Pigeon -- I'm very happy to report this guy has a forever home  I asked Robin (EgypSwiftLady) if she had room for Kong if I could get Kong to her. Robin was wonderful enough to say "Sure!" So, after chatting with Audra and Robin for the past month or so Kong was dropped off at my place until the weather warms up enough to ship Kong to WI! Audra was nice enough to make the drive from CT to drop him off - and also got a chance to meet the crew here and check out Kong's temporary digs. I found someone on Craig's List willing to lend me a cage for however long Kong is with us - I was thrilled obviously!! It wouldn't be a good size for long term, but since he'll just be in it to sleep it will do for now. But I KNOW he will be sooooo happy to be at Robin's place.

Dave & I were hanging out with him yesterday evening when Kong made it quite clear that he wanted a bath. It was already 7 pm though - clearly can't let him take a bath outside in the freezing cold!! Soooooo.... upstairs he went with us and got to take a fun bath in our bath tub. He had such a good time! Even dunking his head under the lightly running fauset water from time to time. He stayed in for at least a good 10 minutes too! 

Wrapped him a cozy towel for a little bit after the bath and then finished his "spa" treatment off with a trimming of his toenails. While Dave & I ate he finished drying off in the nice warm bathroom before going back to his room for a good night's sleep.

Of course, he was up early roo-cooing around wanting to get some outside time. At least while it's a little bit warm (relatively speaking that is) he's enjoying exploring the deck.

He's not flying yet - but I think it's only because his flight feathers need to go through at least one good moult. Audra and the staff at her nature center took wonderful care of him, but he needs room to move around and flap those huge wings without running into the edges of cages  I did check his mouth and it looks nice and healthy pink and poops are good color and consistency (of course I knew y'll would want to know that - LOL).


----------



## Dezirrae

Onto the part I also know you want - pictures!! Link to the whole album: http://picasaweb.google.com/Dezirrae/KongNov2008#


----------



## Dezirrae

Of course, I had to try a video of his "spa" time  Sorry for the length & dead time in these - I'm still learning to videotape well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6CY_k2dSio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxsza1orX5E


----------



## mr squeaks

What FUN pics of Kong, Dez!! WELL DONE!! 

Sure GREAT to hear about his adventures and his future forever home!!

He's a mighty handsome pij!!

My gang and I send him HIGH WING FIVES with

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Lovebirds

What a pretty fella!! Yea, his flight feathers to look a bit tattered, but they will fix themselves with time.


----------



## Ivor

What a lovely video, Kong is very pretty, and I'm glad have a permanent house now.. I love to read happy stories.


----------



## Skyeking

I'm so glad Kong has a forever home with you. What a cutie!

Time/fresh air and sunshine (and some good nutrition wouldn't hurt ) will take care of his feather condition. 

Thanks for giving this bird a much needed home and for sharing.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the pictures and videos! I think you need to go get some rubber duckies though. Or some pigeon sized soap-on-a-rope LOL


----------



## maryjane

I love happy endings.  Great job!


----------



## Dezirrae

Thanks everyone  He is a trip! Thank goodness we have tough skin on our fingers - he loves charging them and attacking. Was even nipping at my backside today when I was cleaning his cage  But then I pick him up, give him a hug & he just looks at me with those big eyes and calms right down.

Sasha - I was thinking the same thing - either trying to find a rubber piji or seeing if they made web footies for pigeons. I wonder if he grew up with ducks???


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

I'm pretty sure that Kong is a Giant Runt, not a King. Robin, how nice of you to take this poor bird and give it a home.  When you do get him, you'll have to keep me and the others updated on our other forum.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I'm pretty sure that Kong is a Giant Runt, not a King. Robin, how nice of you to take this poor bird and give it a home.  When you do get him, you'll have to keep me and the others updated on our other forum.



Brad you think he's a G. Runt? Do they have feathers on their feet? Thats one thing Dez and I weren't sure about, I thought it just might be a through back from improper breeding and Dez thought he might be a mix breed.

You know there will be photos and up date on the other forum... and this one also


----------



## Dezirrae

I think I agree with you Brad - I'm farrrrrr from an expert at pigeon breeds, so just after comparing photos on the web for the past hr or so I'd have to say that Kong does look much more like the Giant Runts than the Kings I've seen.

Coloring isn't pure white on this one, but it sure looks like Kong.
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2205408360095147839EdgfGv

Good eye! Thanks Brad


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

I sent this same message to Robin in my own forum via PM but there are 2 different "classes" of Kings, there are show kings and then utility kings. Show quality kings are much more stout and very "stubby" looking pigeons. They have very rounded and squat bodies, very similar to a modena. Utility kings are generally larger, have a longer body form but not extremely different from the show kings.

Runts have a long body, long tail, and flights. They can have feathers on their feet/toes or not. It's not unusual though whatsoever for them to have semi feathered feet and legs.

I'm not an expert at identifying breeds either, but since I keep runts myself, I can generally identify them and as long as they're not a mixed breed or mutt.


----------



## Elizabethy

I'm no expert on pij breeds (by any means) but Kong does look different from the (bred for meat) kings I've met here in SF, CA. I've yet to have one with feathered legs and their faces look different, too.

Here's a picture with several of what I assume to be Utility Kings (plus 2 ferals, a king/red check cross and big old, pinto-pony Tank).

That said, I'm very happy that Kong has got a safe and happy home. Thank you to everybody who rescued this lucky bird.


----------



## Queen

Great footage and a happy ending great to see some whites on You Tube


----------



## Dezirrae

Thanks Elizabeth and Queen  And thanks Elizabeth for the picture - love seeing them all together. 

I think Brad got the breed correct - Giant Runt. But whatever he is - he sure is cute & fiesty!

I started another thread to share pictures & updates in the Pet area: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/kong-aka-godzilla-update-and-more-pictures-31702.html


----------

